# this is getting cRaZy...FYI parents



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 9, 2013)

I've photographed many events where parents, such as this play, INSIST sitting up front and  trying to "film" or "record" the whole friggin' play on an obnoxious %$#^ing lit iPad.

if you are one of THOSE parents, listen up...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#1) All the people behind watching the play in the dark theater are distracted
#2  I have yet to see an iPAD record a whole play unless it was a short skit
#3  Some parents hired a photographer to shoot. And yes the photographer can deal with 2-3 of these going on up front by changing lenses, distance, position, angle, etc but its still a compromise


Now, if you're still not convinced, here is the distraction people see while trying to watch the play or photograph it in ambient light because of your #$%^ing  #@$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guy





lady





Now, us photographers can move around and compromise and get up over you close to the stage and all this and more.  However, always a compromise. Because i had to get so close with my glass so wide open a portion of the pic is soft.  One example of a million when a bunch of people in the front row are lighting up =)


----------



## tirediron (Feb 9, 2013)

Here, here!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 9, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Here, here!


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 10, 2013)

i-Pads are not cameras, If i was sat behind this guy i would tell him straight to get it out of my f*@#*@# way. I don't have time for people like this who couldn't care less about anyone else.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2013)

Should have utilized physical violence via fisticuffs.


----------



## Kolia (Feb 10, 2013)

Are they filming or just too used to their iPad screen they forgot they could look directly at the play ? 

The organizers should ban these device, same as phones.


----------



## Mully (Feb 10, 2013)

Kolia said:


> Are they filming or just too used to their iPad screen they forgot they could look directly at the play ?
> 
> The organizers should ban these device, same as phones.


 Cameras too....what about the guy who stands up in the front row to take pictures.....rude people are just that and it doesn't matter what picture taking instrument they use..... they just think of themselves


----------



## Patrice (Feb 10, 2013)

Small cameras, cheap DSLR's, iPhone and iPads as cameras are ubiquitous. These devices have put instant photography and videography within the grasp of millions and until image capture devices take their data feed from the optical nerve they will become ever more present everywhere. They have become a staple of modern living and we'll just have to get used to them.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 10, 2013)

Well said!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 10, 2013)

Buy your own tablet, then walk around between the front row and stage..... videoing all those b---holes with their phones and tablets


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 10, 2013)

Wasn't there a very similar article recently about the same thing only, it was people videotaping Obama, and getting in the way of photojournalists. I remember the picture vividly, at least 30 iPads were blocking the camera. It's ridiculous! And all for a really crappy picture.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Feb 10, 2013)

It used to bother me..  not anymore.


----------



## TMC (Feb 10, 2013)

I came across something similar but with a twist.  I live in Baltimore, Maryland home of the Super Bowl Champion Ravens!!  yeah yeah!!!    So the day after the Super Bowl they have a Parade and all here ate the stadium and its all televised.  Wouldn't ya know that EVERYONE of the players were caught walking around the parade filming it with their phones looking like total dip ships.  All except Ed Reed that is, he had a GOPRO strapped to his forehead on NATIONAL TV.   :lmao:  Since they got something like $200k for a superbowl win ya think the could afford a video camera.  they make em pretty small now.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sadly this will never change, same as using cell phones and all the rest of the pretend camera choices.  I've run into this situation while trying to shoot medal presentations at sports events, being in a position of shooting further back and all of a sudden all these cell phones and pads are in the frame.  This is the kind of **** that professionals have had to work around for years now, is it any wonder we get frustrated.


----------



## IByte (Feb 10, 2013)

Wtf?? Isn't that stealing? I bet those are the same &$$%%holes who moaned and groaned about Napster.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 10, 2013)

I wish the ipad never had a camera option. People look like fools carrying it around and taking pictures with it. **Face Palm**


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 10, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> It used to bother me..  not anymore.



Doesn't bother me either. Or this thread would've been "i posted bond and am out of jail" instead of an FYI simply suggesting parents not be %$^%$#S


----------



## KrisztinaK (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't stand when I go to a school function and see someone using one of those to take pictures or video.  If they were ever in my way, I would say something.  I really should keep my mouth shut more often in cases like this though, but when something really gets under my skin I do not hold back.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2013)

KrisztinaK said:


> I can't stand when I go to a school function and see someone using one of those to take pictures or video.  If they were ever in my way, I would say something.  I really should keep my mouth shut more often in cases like this though, but when something really gets under my skin I do not hold back.



It'll happen!


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 11, 2013)

I dont have a problem with camera phones, many are half decent quality for what they are too, and if someone is in front of me then fair play to them, i should have got there sooner, but these i-pads just take the pi** 
They physically block the view of anyone behind them, not discreetly, but in-your-face, you might as well be stood/sat behind a brick wall and anyone who knows people are behind them and still decides to hold one of these pointless devices up in the air seriously needs a slap in the face. 
There is a certain generation or class of people (don't ask me who or what catagory they fall into) that honestly couldn't care less about anyone else except themselves, 
I was brought up to have a certain amount of respect for others in whatever situation that may be and it saddens me (and winds me up) that more and more people choose to completely disregard this as if they are the only one that matters. 
Thankfully i've never been stuck behind someone like this, but i am seeing them more and more often, maybe i should carry a small pistol and assume these people are just holding them up for target practice...
(Note: I will not be carrying a pistol and shooting it randomly at I-pads, for the moment that is just a pipe dream)


----------



## runnah (Feb 11, 2013)

This is why I actively discourage my child from participating in school functions.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Should have utilized physical violence via fisticuffs.



I can't condone violence of this nature, but if it happened I guess I could applaud it with the others that were annoyed.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> This is why I actively discourage my child from participating in school functions.



I wouldn't let the ipad moms win like that (to the point of my child sitting out)?


----------



## runnah (Feb 11, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I actively discourage my child from participating in school functions.
> ...



I have no response, mainly because my child is only 13 months, and I quite frequently talk directly out of my ass.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2013)

haha +1,  

I do too like this whole thread


----------



## ghache (Feb 11, 2013)

retards, they are everywhere


----------



## amolitor (Feb 11, 2013)

Complaining about the iPad is irrational and silly. You're not mad because the iPad is so big it blocks your view, you're mad about something else, I don't care to speculate what.

You know what I know you're not actually mad about the iPad? Well, it turns out that people are bigger than iPads. The mom blocks a GREAT DEAL MORE of the view than the iPad does, and frequently blocks a good part of what the iPad blocks out. Yes, sure, you can always find a picture where someone's got the iPad up or out, taking up extra space, but that's not the norm. The norm is: the iPad is front of the mom's head, and what's blocking your view is generally mom's head.

It's annoying and a little frustrating, but the sad reality is that there are more parents running around than there are spaces to put parents in with clear sightlines. It sucks, but it's life. Move on.

As for professional events, don't they have space set aside for the pros, where they won't be impeded by the amateurs with their prosumer DSLRs and iPads? Oh, you're not actually press? So you're just another amateur with a prosumer DSLR, getting in someone else's way? But, oh, I see, you're awesome so it's ok, and they all suck, so they should get out of your way. Got it!


----------



## runnah (Feb 11, 2013)

I've seen some of the moms around here and they make an ipad look like a postage stamp.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> I've seen some of the moms around here and they make an ipad look like a postage stamp.









 right on brutha-man


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 11, 2013)

Five minutes before the show starts, put in two row of folding chairs in front of them.  Mark them "Reserved".

Then invite the local Red Hat Society in with free front-row tickets.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Complaining about the iPad is irrational and silly. You're not mad because the iPad is so big it blocks your view, you're mad about something else, I don't care to speculate what.
> 
> You know what I know you're not actually mad about the iPad? Well, it turns out that people are bigger than iPads. The mom blocks a GREAT DEAL MORE of the view than the iPad does, and frequently blocks a good part of what the iPad blocks out. Yes, sure, you can always find a picture where someone's got the iPad up or out, taking up extra space, but that's not the norm. The norm is: the iPad is front of the mom's head, and what's blocking your view is generally mom's head.
> 
> ...




Pro photographers aren't paid to shoot normal school functions and plays for parents?  Or normal school kid's plays have "press and photographer" sections?  Or a pro photographer won't shoot an event that doesn't have pro rules by the event police? But hey dude, whatever you're talking about you're prob right I don't disagree at all just sayin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I'm not mad the iPad blocks my view, just the bright light "distraction", and if you read my post I said i can deal with it in many ways, hell I can delete it altogether.  Hope you're not taking my posts seriously being the professional blogger and photographer you are, because not a $#%^ing thing I put on the 'net is serious to me to include this thread. I don't even consider grammar when I post, can you tell?  Nor  do I take photography or life too seriously


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Five minutes before the show starts, put in two row of folding chairs in front of them.  Mark them "Reserved".
> 
> Then invite the local Red Hat Society in with free front-row tickets.



I'm going to reserve at least "a tunnel view" worth of chairs next play


----------



## BigB (Feb 11, 2013)

Mully said:


> Kolia said:
> 
> 
> > Are they filming or just too used to their iPad screen they forgot they could look directly at the play ?
> ...


Exactly, lack of respect seems to be quite the norm these day sadly enough.


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 11, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Complaining about the iPad is irrational and silly. You're not mad because the iPad is so big it blocks your view, you're mad about something else, I don't care to speculate what.
> 
> You know what I know you're not actually mad about the iPad? Well, it turns out that people are bigger than iPads. The mom blocks a GREAT DEAL MORE of the view than the iPad does, and frequently blocks a good part of what the iPad blocks out. Yes, sure, you can always find a picture where someone's got the iPad up or out, taking up extra space, but that's not the norm. The norm is: the iPad is front of the mom's head, and what's blocking your view is generally mom's head.
> 
> ...



My rant was very tongue in cheek if i'm honest, and your right i'm not mad about the i-pad itself, i don't think i ever said i was (apart from my comment about it being pointless, which i stick by  ) I get annoyed by thoughtless idiots that wave them around (like the guy in the OP's photo), not the considerate ones that hold it in front of their face.
I would be quite happy to see all recording equipment apart from official photogs etc banned from social events where someone has paid for a ticket, many concerts are adopting this policy now, and regardless of how awesome i think i might be with my prosumer DSLR and how everyone else sucks, if i sat behind a guy waving an i-pad in my view i'd politely shove it up his a***.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2013)

haha!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 11, 2013)

BigB said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > Kolia said:
> ...



The iPad filming is going to be the new norm, sadly.  I attended a PreSchool program in Dec. and was surprised at the number of iPads that popped up.  One guy actually stood up with his.  Fortunately when we arrived I took off for the balcony, better video from there.  That was crowded too and one father offered his spot at the rail to me.  I was only filming 2 performances and he was taking photos of opposite ones so we switched off during the program.  And a monopod doesn't take up much room.

The iPad is intrusive because of how large the screen and the light from it.  With a video cam or DSLR you can at least close the viewing screen.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2013)

ronlane said:
			
		

> I can't condone violence of this nature, but if it happened I guess I could applaud it with the others that were annoyed.



But Ron... It's fisticuffs!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2013)

amolitor said:
			
		

> Complaining about the iPad is irrational and silly. You're not mad because the iPad is so big it blocks your view, you're mad about something else, I don't care to speculate what.



Says he who does not shoot events. It's surprising that you don't want to speculate, considering the rest of your post is purely speculation due to lack of experience. 



> You know what I know you're not actually mad about the iPad? Well, it turns out that people are bigger than iPads. The mom blocks a GREAT DEAL MORE of the view than the iPad does, and frequently blocks a good part of what the iPad blocks out. Yes, sure, you can always find a picture where someone's got the iPad up or out, taking up extra space, but that's not the norm. The norm is: the iPad is front of the mom's head, and what's blocking your view is generally mom's head.



You evidently have not seen this, and this is probably due to your lack of experience in event photography. 

No, the iPads are not always in front of the face of the user. During the weddings I shoot, a lot of the time they're IN the aisle, they're above the head of the person sitting in front of the user, and sometimes they even show up in the "gutters" (outer sides of wedding venues where myself and the second shooter move around). They're big, much larger than a point and shoot, larger than a head, and 9/10 times they're moving or emitting light from the screen in your direction. What does that mean for a photographer? Well it could mean that the AF system locks on the iPad unintentionally. It could mean that they ruin a perfectly good photo. Also, a mom in the audience will mostly appear as a silhouette, the iPad will not.  




> It's annoying and a little frustrating, but the sad reality is that there are more parents running around than there are spaces to put parents in with clear sightlines. It sucks, but it's life. Move on.



That's why there's a clause in my contract stating the potential of ruined shots due to attendees, and it's there to educate the clients so that they suggest or request that such large devices stay in a bag until after the ceremony. 



> As for professional events, don't they have space set aside for the pros, where they won't be impeded by the amateurs with their prosumer DSLRs and iPads? Oh, you're not actually press? So you're just another amateur with a prosumer DSLR, getting in someone else's way? But, oh, I see, you're awesome so it's ok, and they all suck, so they should get out of your way. Got it!



No, they don't have press sections at weddings. And they don't always have them at plays. I SHOT for the press and have experience in this area. Sometimes you luck out and get a good spot that people won't get in your way. When I shot photos of Obama on one of his trips to Maine, obviously there was a press section. It was on the opposite side of the room, in the far back. I had to post up by climbing collapsed bleachers with other photogs to actually get a shot.

It's amazing to me how you project your "expertise" in an area, but in the real world you haven't got a clue. 

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## amolitor (Feb 11, 2013)

Actually, tyler, I have a daughter, so, perforce I wind up at these scrums of parents. Also, I attend weddings and things from time to time. Just because I don't do it for money doesn't mean I don't have eyes.

As for the personal remarks, well, you and a couple other guys seem to have massive hardons for me. It would be sweet if you would just move on with your lives.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I got the jist of your sarcasm.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Actually, tyler, I have a daughter, so, perforce I wind up at these scrums of parents. Also, I attend weddings and things from time to time. Just because I don't do it for money doesn't mean I don't have eyes.



I never suggested that you don't have eyes, I would suggest that you use them and take note the next time you are at your daughters events. 



> As for the personal remarks, well, you and a couple other guys seem to have massive hardons for me. It would be sweet if you would just move on with your lives.



No hardons involved. Not even a Hadron Collider. I just happen to disagree with 99% of what you say because it's either: 

a) Wrong. 

or 

b) Wildly and unfathomably obtuse.  

Who knows, maybe you'll say something I agree with. Someday. :thumbup:


----------



## amolitor (Feb 11, 2013)

I was at one this very morning. The iPads popped up and into sightlines from time to time. So did heads, shoulders, phones, and so on. It was quite annoying, but the iPads did not stand out as annoying.

I don't care why you insist on making personal insults, nor why you insist on discussing my faults in random threads that are not about me. It's inappropriate, it's rude, and it tells everyone a great deal more about you than it does about me. You might make a note of the fact that I decline to discuss your faults, or to cast aspersions in your direction, despite pretty direct and deliberate provocation.


----------



## runnah (Feb 11, 2013)

amolitor said:
			
		

> As for the personal remarks, well, you and a couple other guys seem to have massive hardons for me.



Yes, but not in an angry way, more like "hey trying it at least once is ok as long as we don't tell anyone" way.


----------



## amolitor (Feb 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm totally cool with that, I mean, there's nothing wrong with it. I just wish they'd experiment with one another, instead of me, you know? They're the ones that are obviously curious.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad, carry on then. Just give me a sign if you need assistance or I can hold her camera and record if for you.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I was at one this very morning. The iPads popped up and into sightlines from time to time. So did heads, shoulders, phones, and so on. It was quite annoying, but the iPads did not stand out as annoying.



The difference with heads, shoulders, and other body parts is that they don't consistently emit light from a large LCD screen. When you're shooting events like the one that twowheel posted photos of, you're exposing for the stage, not the audience. Silhouettes are not nearly as distracting as large, bright screens.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^            +1.....     nuclear distraction of light as my photos depict


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 11, 2013)

The iPad has an amazing camera for only being 5mp it holds it's own but it doesn't belong at an event where it becomes a distraction. IF I was working such an event I would kindly inform the perp that their host had paid good money for my service and unless he/she wanted to be seen in my frames as the major hindrance they are could they please keep the iPad down. 

Now at the movie theater, I throw popcorn and ice cubes. FU @sswipe for using your phone while I've paid big $ to see a movie.


----------



## slow231 (Feb 11, 2013)

amolitor said:


> It's annoying and a little frustrating, but the sad reality is that there are more parents running around than there are spaces to put parents in with clear sightlines. It sucks, but it's life. Move on.
> 
> As for professional events, don't they have space set aside for the pros, where they won't be impeded by the amateurs with their prosumer DSLRs and iPads? Oh, you're not actually press? So you're just another amateur with a prosumer DSLR, getting in someone else's way? But, oh, I see, you're awesome so it's ok, and they all suck, so they should get out of your way. Got it!



ipads are more annoying, obtrusive, and distracting than a person's head/body.  but that said this part of your post did make me lol.  I've definitely been on paid gigs where i started to feel righteous only to realize it was a parent, spouse, etc. who hired me, and i'm really no different or any more entitled (even as a paid "pro" photographer) to capture photos/video than anyone else there.  in fact the parent/spouse is in part paying me to deal with that crap.

i've never had an issue with access when i'm hired as an official part of the event. and amolitor is 100% correct (regardless if he shoots events or not), unless you're hired as a part of the actual event, you have no more rights than anyone else.  there's no point in getting all bent out of shape about it.  Admittedly I've never shot a wedding, and can definitely imagine those types of events being more of an issue as the official photographer.  However in this day an age, dealing with this is really a part of the job that you're getting compensated for.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2013)

you're right but its not just the photographers that were p*ssed, it was parents trying to watch the show too. 

Just $#%^ing rude people, as many have said


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 12, 2013)

I would imagine that a lot of i-pad owners probably own i-phones too, it has been said that the camera on the i-phone is actually better than the i-pad camera, why wouldn't they choose to use that instead, Its an apple thing obviously, a stark crave for attention just like the first gen i-pods that had to have white earphones just to let everyone know how cool they were.


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 12, 2013)

That is terrible.  Phones were bad enough.  What about people that wear caps to plays or award assemblies.  They pull the front up, so they can see well...good for them, but it sure blocked my view completely.  Had to ask one guy to take his off...he told me he never takes it off and mind my own**** business.  I asked him, " you mean you don't get any s**, because it is definately comes off during that." He got mad and moved, but at least I got to watch my son's play.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > I was at one this very morning. The iPads popped up and into sightlines from time to time. So did heads, shoulders, phones, and so on. It was quite annoying, but the iPads did not stand out as annoying.
> ...


Don't forget too, heads and shoulders are fitted equipment.  You pretty much can't leave home without them.  Your iPad however....


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 12, 2013)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Don't forget too, heads and shoulders are fitted equipment.  You pretty much can't leave home without them.  Your iPad however....



Next year, the iPad will interface directly with your body so you can't leave it anywhere!


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Next year it maybe arms in the air, because Apple is suppose to release a computer watch thing.  Suppose to do everything...computer, phone, camera, video, etc... The screen wraps around the wrist, and the same flexible glass as the lastest Iphone.


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 12, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> Next year it maybe arms in the air, because Apple is suppose to release a computer watch thing.  Suppose to do everything...computer, phone, camera, video, etc... The screen wraps around the wrist, and the same flexible glass as the lastest Iphone.



And if Apple release it, their flock will buy it, Apple have an excellent record of creating a market for something nobody thought they needed. Steve Jobs was an Apple god, what he said was Gospel....thank god i'm an Atheist


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2013)

The truth about Apple phones.


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 12, 2013)

480sparky said:


> The truth about Apple phones.



Thats every i-phone 4 owner i know.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 12, 2013)

I shot second for a buddy of mine in a cave.  A literal, honest to goodness cave.

The MoB had one of those.





fun times.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2013)

Take a bright green laser and aim it at their screens.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 18, 2013)

I was just at another event and a parent trying to watch the show went right up to %$#^ at the front and asked they stop with the crap


----------



## Tee (Feb 18, 2013)

Did they stop?


----------



## whosnut (Feb 19, 2013)

I really can't stand to see people using their iPads like this. Especially at travel/tourist destinations. If it's important enough to travel to and take a photo, shouldn't you invest in a good camera?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I was just at another event and a parent trying to watch the show went right up to %$#^ at the front and asked they stop with the crap





Tee said:


> Did they stop?



Yes sir indeed!


----------

